# I just stumbled upon FisherStovesUSA dot com 2012



## Todd67 (Jul 1, 2012)

This was an interesting find on youtube today.  It popped up when I typed "fisher stoves" in the youtube search bar.  They are advertising 2 sizes of outdoor wood furnaces called the Papa Bear and the Grandpa Bear.  The web site uses Bob's "Fisher Stoves" logo and mentions the business he started in 1973.  There is a contact phone number for you to call if you are trying to find a dealer, and another option tab if you want to become a dealer, but it gives no names to contact.  Makes me wonder who is running the business, or if Bob even knows about it.

I know this doesn't exactly fit in the Pre-EPA woodstove forum idea, but it appears to be a continuation of the Fisher Brand.

Todd


----------



## coaly (Jul 2, 2012)

Bob and Carol were the original owners listed as Bobcar Farms and left it expire. As far as I know the Fisher logo is still a current trademark owned in Canada, off the coast of Washington, where they were made at Northwest Stoves. It may have expired and been picked up by someone else or sold. (or being used illegally) This is the logo in a circle, and notice there is no circle around it.

http://fisherstovesusa.com/







I think this will get more views in the outdoor boiler and furnace forum, so I moved it.

http://fisherstovesusa.com/

This is Larry from Biomass Direct, same product here; http://biomass-direct.com/
I believe he sold and called them "Free Heat Machines" aka Timber Ridge owned by Tim Arrowood, now defunct years ago? Thoughts??


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, I see the resemblence in both brands of wood furnaces.  I figured if anyone knew something about this new line of products, it would be you.  Thanks.


----------



## coaly (Jul 2, 2012)

Now this is funny;


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 2, 2012)

Amazing that you found this video as fast as you did, Lol.  You must have been working as fast as Larry was when he was moving all that wood.  This is why it's important to have a rock solid network of honest, knowledgeable wood stove guru's like yourself.  Again, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow!  Talk about the old heat it up and suffocate the fire to charcoal so nobody "knows" there is no smoke.......  Keep that fan on for more than 30 seconds!  He's just using the hot water in the stove to claim it keeps it at 170 

It was great for a laugh!!  Especially the last one, the guy says he can't feel the heat from the fire, but there is magically 167 degree air from the fan coil. 

Taylor


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe he goes by the name Larry Boyd, and it appears "Fisher Stoves USA" is his 3rd company, and he has made a bunch of enemies with customers that have bought his outdoor wood furnace products, and then not backing up his products.  Google search his name and you'll be hard pressed to find any positive comments on other forums.  Now it appears he's going to ruin the Fisher Stoves name as well!


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 4, 2012)

His "A different kind of gassification" line is about the biggest red flag I've ever heard.

Taylor


----------



## JP11 (Jul 4, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> His "A different kind of gassification" line is about the biggest red flag I've ever heard.
> 
> Taylor


6 sticks of wood for being gone several days... R I G H T!


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like Larry and Tim Arrowood applied for a patent in 2004.  Here's the link:

http://www.google.com/patents/US20050205079


----------



## coaly (Jul 4, 2012)

Larry K. Boyd to be exact. GOTCHA KIRBY

This is the only public information I can post;

63 from Johnson City, TN. NOW IN Unicoi, TN. (not far from the fabrication shop in Elizabethton) Address corresponds to his wife listed as a daughter in his mother in law's obituary, May 2011;
http://hosting-13000.tributes.com/show/Catherine-Katie-Marsh-91466408

Data from Dun and Bradstreet;
3 affiliated companies and corresponding people Jonesborough, TN;

Timber Ridge Inc. aka Free Heat Machine; Timothy P Arrowood Pres., Larry Boyd Vice Pres., Connie L Arrowood Secretary, Sharon Summers Office Mgr.

Maxx R Pipe Insulation Systems (Larry Boyd and Connie Arrowood)

Biomass-Direct ( Biomass Energy Systems LLC )
(Tim and Larry owning Timber Ridge Inc. patented the *Solid fuel burning furnace having a burn control stack *in 2004 and has changed furnace names twice to avoid warranty issues)
US Pat. No. US20050205079; http://acuteip.com/patents/case/10804951

Fisher Stoves is the new name being used.

Disgruntled customers,
http://www.topix.com/forum/topstories/T9DSOFTSOHK5U6PMH

Free Heat Machine after 4 years use - Condensation issues persist ;


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! Looks like some people burn wood faster than it can grow (referring to the giant wood pile from that video link). We keep our house around 60-65 during the winter months. We also plant trees every year, otherwise wood is NOT a renewable energy source. I'd like to have a bunch of those damaged trees from the recent storm in the mid-atlantic states right now. I wonder how many of those trees will go to waste.

I really hate it for these outdoor furnace customers who got ripped off by Larry and others just like him.  Seems ike there's nothing they can do.  Also seems like none of Larry's stove businesses have ever been listed with the better business bureau, or at least none that I could find.  I might be wrong...


----------



## maple1 (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG - that pile of wood. 20 cord for a couple of months? 'Free Heat Machine' - OK.

Looks like it was cut last week too.

There's so much wrong with all of this.

'Free Heat' - sorry, can't stop myself from laughing just a little bit the whole way thru typing this.

Feel sorry for those that got stung though.


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hopefully, all those affected before have filed complaints through the Better Business Bureau.  He hasn't applied for BBB accreditation with his Fisher Stoves USA brand... I just checked!  I'm a firm believer in Karma, what comes around goes around.


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't find his name in any of the research I've done on the original Fisher Stoves.  There doesn't appear to be any truth to a statistic as far as who was the top or largest distributor of Fisher Stoves.  Maybe he is talking about the new Fisher Stoves USA OWB, because that might be a true claim.  I would think that anyone who makes that claim would be on the Fisher Stoves forum that Coaly moderates, helping answer questions that people have about the original Fisher Stoves products.  I just find it very strange that he is pushing his 3rd different product line of OWB's in just a few short years.  Given his reputation with his other products lines, I wouldn't buy any of his products.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 26, 2012)

woodman58 said:


> I was at a VFW flea market in Southwest Virginia over the 4th of July and the Fisher Stove OWB and Larry were there. He hasn't backed off his claims of being the largest distributor for Fisher Stoves. Could he be for real or does he just tell a good story?


 
I just read on page 123 of the Fisher Stove story that at a 1977 Fisher Stoves National convention there were some awards handed out.  The Dunn Brothers received a large silver trophy for the largest number of units sold, and the Hawks came in 2nd.  Ron Correll won for the highest number of sales based on population.  After reading the book twice now, I don't recall seeing Larry Boyd mentioned in the Fisher Stove story.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Ouch NBowman!   Welcome to Hearth.com, I'm sorry to hear of your 4G loss!  Stick around, it's going to get busy here during the heating season.

TS


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 24, 2012)

Why isn't this guy in JAIL?   If I stole anyone's money....... especially 8K, I know I would be.

TS


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 25, 2012)

NBowman said:


> I put $4,000 down on a furnace with Larry at Free Heat and he said there was a delay in delivering then he closed the company and I didn't get my furnace and I didn't get my money back. Now I see him on Biomass Direct and Fisher Stoves videos. Thanks for the information on this forum. It is too late for me but it might help somebody else.


 
WOW!  I'd start taking my vaca time and follow this guy around once in a while. Go to the big shows and hand out my receipts of money lost/swindled. Just do this when he starts to round up the crowds, and steal the show from him. Just go with the attitude to have fun, sit back and enjoy. Don't make it personal, it's just business. If done correctly, you would be in you legal right to do it, I would think. It wouldn't do him any terrible damage, if he's this type of person, he'll never change. Chances are, he's swindled all his life and will continue to do so. Screw over the right redneck and he will find out personally how big(and hot) that firebox is.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Sep 25, 2012)

flyingcow said:


> Screw over the right redneck and he will find out personally how big(and hot) that firebox is.


 
 Thanks FC just made my whole day. BTW I completely agree.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 25, 2012)

I can hear it now........"Honey, I think I'm gonna take some vacation time".........."Good for you dear"............"I'm gonna hunt down that guy who has our 4Gs".........."Oh, sweetie, I'll pack your stuff right now!!"

TS


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2012)

merrittco said:


> I'm the guy that lost the 8000 and I guess it is hard for most people to understand how much my family and others were hurt by this. My wife died recently and I am still in rehab from a logging accident. I wish I had the money and the strength to travel from Colorado to Tennessee. Knowing justice is not always seen in this life helps me get day to day.



Sorry about your loss.... You seem to have a good attitude about the situation.

Sooner or later he will get what he has coming. Karma is a Bi#¢# and those who run, normally end up with no place left to run. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery from your accident.


----------



## heaterman (Oct 21, 2012)

Karma?...Yah maybe. What goes around comes around sooner or later.

I'd tend to think that payback will be hell, maybe literally, when he meets face to face with the guy who originally said the "Thou shalt not steal" thing.....


----------



## Biomass Direct LLC (Dec 3, 2012)

2012 OFFICIAL STATEMENT – BIOMASS DIRECT, LLC

Larry Boyd, the owner Biomass Direct, LLC (manufacturer of Fisher Stoves*™*), worked for Timber Ridge, Inc. as a salesman, designer, driver and video personality. He did not have decision-making power within the company. The president of Timber Ridge, Inc. made the decision to close its doors for good due to the constant downturn of the economy.

Biomass Direct, LLC was founded after Timber Ridge, Inc. was closed, and has no affiliation with the aforementioned company. 

Please see our About page for more details. (http://biomass-direct.com/about.html)


Thank you, 

Biomass Direct, LLC


----------



## maple1 (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread just struck gold.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 3, 2012)

So, did I miss something?  Where and what is our buddy Larry Boyd up to now?

TS


----------



## maple1 (Dec 4, 2012)

He just posted in Post 32.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 4, 2012)

maple1 said:


> He just posted in Post 32.


I guess this thread struck a nerve. A little too close to the truth?


----------



## maple1 (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a pretty splashy looking website he has, I'll give that much.


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 4, 2012)

maple1 said:


> He just posted in Post 32.


 
Ok, thats what I was deducting, but was not convinced it really happened, LOL  A little slow

TS


----------



## JP11 (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought it was a rather weak defense.

He's saying.. I designed and SOLD boilers for this company... but I wasn't in charge.  OK, sure.

But now... he's in charge of this new magic boiler.. and we should all trust him.

Sadly... many will believe him and his wild efficiency and  warranty claims.  What's that tommy boy line?  I can take a dump in a box, and slap a warranty on it....

JP


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 4, 2012)

Subscribed.

Any company (or "employees") that would rip off people to the tune of thousands deserves to be ridiculed..


----------



## maple1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I feel sorry for those uninformed people who will view his website & be sold on the sales pitch, splashy looking images, and misleading wording. ['Smoke-Less' = ?]. Simple comparison of the images of his current units with ones of the infamous Free Heat Machine (who can forget the Youtube vid of that poor fellow with the mountain of wood and no way to burn it anymore) will show that they appear to be the same furnace with a different paint job. There is no way that unit gasifies, as the PR claims, with that huge single wet wall steel fire box no matter how much you 'pressurize' it. Goodbye disappearing wood pile. It is rather ironic that if you view one of the Youtube vids, the next vid that pops up for viewing is one of the P&M Optimizer - night & day. I think I'd take Steve Maxwells advice over LBs any day. Feel bad for Timber Ridge failing due to the economic downturn - but relieved it wasn't rather from something like rotting boilers.


----------



## nrcrash (Dec 5, 2012)

boy did I screw up!! you only have to put in "6 sticks" for "a couple days" of heat in one of these I could get away with only burning 1/2 a cord a year! The efficiency must be around 900%

But don't worry if you've missed out on buying one of these.  I'm sure good old Larry is currently perfecting cold fusion in his basement.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 5, 2012)

That was one of those sarcastic smilies at the end there.


----------



## JP11 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hell hath no fury like a wood burner scorned!



Keep after him.

JP


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 9, 2012)

All I can say is WOW........

TS


----------



## webbie (Dec 9, 2012)

Let me state the obvious here and suggest that anyone looking at OWB (outdoor wood boilers/furnaces) do a LOT of homework before buying. It's better to be safe than sorry and there are outfits (Central, etc.) who at least have been in biz for a decade or more.


----------



## webbie (Dec 9, 2012)

FYI - for all concerned - there may be some funny business going on here as 4 of the complaints are coming from the same IP. I suspect that someone is posting for others (copying and pasting) or else trying for maximum effect.

I don't doubt the relevance of the public information given here and the history - nor of the seeming wrongs in using the Fisher name, but these forums are not to be used as purely a complaint department...against the rules by multiple registrations! One is enough!

The new members who surfaced just for this thread are going to have their accounts banned until and unless I have a honest explanation of the duplicate signups.


----------

